
Merkel “60 to 70 percent of the German population will be infected” - maram
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/11/world/coronavirus-news.html
======
mtmail
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22543055](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22543055)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22544602](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22544602)

~~~
maram
Thanks, I posted this story because NYtimes is a paper of record.

In times like these I won’t be checking news about Coronavirus on FXstreet and
businessinsider, or any business related sites.

I’ll be checking newspapers of record.

